# Nervous Romanian Rescue - won't go outside (or leave kitchen)



## HerotheRescue (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello, I'm hoping someone can give me advice. I have adopted a very nervous dog, and it's heartbreaking.

We've adopted a Romanian rescue called Hero - he's an absolutely stunning shepherd/collie type, around 20kg, with the most incredible ears and eyes. He's 3 years old. We've had him 4 days and I am a bit worried because he won't leave one spot. 

Hero was in UK foster for around 2 months (via the Biggies League). We were told he was friendly but submissive, a very quiet and gentle dog who'd never shown signs of aggression. The foster had a LOT of dogs so that was all she could tell us. She had said he'd never been walked and hated collars/leads so we had bought a harness. I've trained puppies to walk on the lead before and taught an older GSD to walk to heel with a harness/halti, so I wasn't too concerned about this.
He's been with us for 3 days. He has the run of the kitchen, living room, and hallway during the day. I'm working in the living room 9-5pm. 


Day 1, Tues, he arrived in the evening and was a surprise to us. He seemed fairly confident. He followed us all round the house, plonked himself in our hallway so he could keep an eye on us when we eventually sat to watch tv. He fell asleep in the hallway. He ate his dinner. We put him to bed in the kitchen (easy, because he was following us from room to room) and he didn't make a sound. We decided that we'd not upset him by trying to take him outside to poop so we left him to do his business inside. He went on the cardboard by the back door. Good boy!


Day 2, Weds. I opened the kitchen door in the morning and he actually wagged his tail at me! I was pretty happy about this. He also accepted some cheese from my hand! I stroked him, because he was close to me and he accepted it fairly well. I felt like this was all good so I put his harness on him.... only to find it was too small :/ I was really keen to get him to go to the toilet outside so I thought, heck, let's try the lead and collar. 
We have a 100ft garden but the fences are 5ft high. I really think he could jump them if he wanted.

Terrible idea. He bolted out our back door, strangled himself, and then managed to wiggle the collar off. We had to chase/herd him back inside which was obviously stressful for him. Husband popped to Pets at Home to buy a bigger harness. I showed him his new harness and put it close to him whilst i fed him ham. I got the harness on without much trouble, and he did quake and quiver but seemed to accept it after a while. I read to him and he fell asleep by me, and allowed strokes.
Then I did something stupid, I think. I think I pushed him too hard. I clipped a long lead on him and opened the back door. He absolutely bolted. He went like a rocket, so met the 10 m limit and then went flying backwards. He was so upset and stressed he just ran straight back inside.
Ok, i thought, big mistake made here as he looked very shaken. I left him alone for the afternoon. Then, he moved from the hallway into the kitchen. And he hasn't moved since. It took him two hours to pluck up the courage to eat his dinner. 

Day 3, Thurs. He is still in the kitchen. He hasn't moved. He eats his breakfast, two hours after I put it down. He accepts a bit of ham from me but won't move. I actually had to cook dinner standing over him because he isn't lying in his bed, he's lying in front of the oven. He ate his dinner about 1 hr after I put it down, when we were in the living room.

Day 4, Fri. Again, he wags his tail when I come in the kitchen, he approaches me but then backs away. He hasn't pooped but he's wee'd on his cardboard. I decide I really want to try again on the long lead so I put his harness on (with ham bribes and lots of cooing). I decide I am going to just tie his long lead to something and let him go outside out his own pace.
He....hasn't moved. My husband and I debated carrying him outside but decided that might be too stressful.

Summary:
I think I've done really badly here and mistaken his initial adrenaline for confidence and pushed him too far. 
He won't leave one room and I can't get him outside for the toilet. Has anyone got any advice for gaining his trust? Ham is the only treat he'll take and he won't come to me, he'll only accept it if I'm close to him.
Can anyone give me some tips or share stories of how their Rommie progressed?


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

Don’t beat yourself up. You were doing your best. The only thing you did really was just to rush him a bit, I think, and it had some unfortunate results, but it’s recoverable, I feel sure.

I think there are others On here who’ve had Romanian (or similar) rescues, so I’ll defer to them. In the meantime, I’ll say: don’t worry too much. Just give him some space. Don’t go to him. Let him come to you if he wants to. For the time being, if he doesn’t, fair enough. He’s had a rough start and he’s probably a bit confused and frightened. You could sit on the floor near wherever he is - at a suitable distance - and throw a few treats towards him. Close enough that he can get them without really moving at first, then slowly extend the distance. Just a few, then get up slowly (no sudden movements) and get on with what you need to do. A bit later you can go back to throwing a few treats in his direction. Show him you’re ok and there’s no pressure. If he wants to come up to you, fine. Let him. But don’t go over to him for the time being. Let his stress levels reduce. Dogs are pretty robust and I’m sure he'll get over it. Right now, he just doesn’t know what’s going on.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Suzanne Clothier has a good ‘advance and retreat’ method for wary dogs and treats. 

Throw a treat away from you, throw the next one a little bit closer, the next away, and so on. 

It demonstrates to the dog that he has a choice to approach, or not.

Prob on YouTube somewhere.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Well what's done is done and he now sounds terrified that you are going to put a collar or harness on him so he's totally shut down. Personally I would keep him in the house for several days and just let him chill out. Don't approach him but rather let him come to you as sadly he is now very frightened and doesn't trust you.
Hopefully he will gradually restore his faith in you and you can then start to move forward. Eventually getting him used to a collar and lead should be done in the house very, very slowly with a huge supply of tasty treats in your hand and taking tiny steps forward each day.
My daughter has just taken on a Romanian sheepdog type about 9 mths old who had already had 3 homes since arriving in the UK. He actually bit her husband and son but my daughter is very experienced in dealing with rescue collie type dogs as she's rehomed many over the past 30+ years.
I hope it works out for you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## HerotheRescue (Apr 24, 2020)

Ian246 said:


> Don't beat yourself up. You were doing your best. The only thing you did really was just to rush him a bit, I think, and it had some unfortunate results, but it's recoverable, I feel sure.
> 
> I think there are others On here who've had Romanian (or similar) rescues, so I'll defer to them. In the meantime, I'll say: don't worry too much. Just give him some space. Don't go to him. Let him come to you if he wants to. For the time being, if he doesn't, fair enough. He's had a rough start and he's probably a bit confused and frightened. You could sit on the floor near wherever he is - at a suitable distance - and throw a few treats towards him. Close enough that he can get them without really moving at first, then slowly extend the distance. Just a few, then get up slowly (no sudden movements) and get on with what you need to do. A bit later you can go back to throwing a few treats in his direction. Show him you're ok and there's no pressure. If he wants to come up to you, fine. Let him. But don't go over to him for the time being. Let his stress levels reduce. Dogs are pretty robust and I'm sure he'll get over it. Right now, he just doesn't know what's going on.


Thanks so much. One of the main issues I have right now is that he's chosen a 'space' that I unfortunately HAVE to enter. It's between our fridge, cooker, and sink  We will keep trying with the treats and keep being patient.


----------



## HerotheRescue (Apr 24, 2020)

Twiggy said:


> Well what's done is done and he now sounds terrified that you are going to put a collar or harness on him so he's totally shut down. Personally I would keep him in the house for several days and just let him chill out. Don't approach him but rather let him come to you as sadly he is now very frightened and doesn't trust you.
> Hopefully he will gradually restore his faith in you and you can then start to move forward. Eventually getting him used to a collar and lead should be done in the house very, very slowly with a huge supply of tasty treats in your hand and taking tiny steps forward each day.
> My daughter has just taken on a Romanian sheepdog type about 9 mths old who had already had 3 homes since arriving in the UK. He actually bit her husband and son but my daughter is very experienced in dealing with rescue collie type dogs as she's rehomed many over the past 30+ years.
> I hope it works out for you.


[/QUOTE]
Thank you for the advice. My main worry/concern after reading this comment is he's chosen a space I have to keep entering - he's between my sink, fridge and cooker. I have no other way to eat! As a result I am finding it impossible to not approach him.


----------



## HerotheRescue (Apr 24, 2020)

Linda Weasel said:


> Suzanne Clothier has a good 'advance and retreat' method for wary dogs and treats.
> 
> Throw a treat away from you, throw the next one a little bit closer, the next away, and so on.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I've watched this, it's called 'treat and retreat'. Unfortunately he is up against a wall but I will bear that in mind if he moves.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

HerotheRescue said:


> Thanks so much. One of the main issues I have right now is that he's chosen a 'space' that I unfortunately HAVE to enter. It's between our fridge, cooker, and sink  We will keep trying with the treats and keep being patient.


I would put his blankets/bed in that space, then gradually move them along to a more convenient place over a few days.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2020)

I wonder if you provide a covered crate very near to where he is lying, whether he might choose that instead as it may feel safer? Then you could move it inch by inch so it’s in a bit of a better spot in the kitchen?


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Ahh, what a difficult situation for you all.Don't beat yourself up about what has occurred so far, what's gone has gone.It's a steep learning curve but onwards and upwards for you both.
I would reiterate what others have said,slow right down (I know this must be difficult when it involves getting outside to toilet).You are right to put safety first.My own Rommie rescue,who is a short legged variety,was always on a lead when he went out into our very well fenced garden for a long time.Even my partner thought it was a bit ott but, I've heard of so many Rommie's who have found what would have grown into the home of their dreams,only to have 'escaped' before they had the chance to learn that they didn't need to.Some have never been found, others have very sadly ended up killed on the road.It's heartbreaking but I really believe that it is imprinted into these dogs DNA to escape.They appear to have an amazing ability to do so,so well done you for not letting that happen.
I would wait for Hero to come to you.Don't try to get him to do so with treats,just let time and his curiosity work their magic.Make treats available by all means,but not to get him to you.If he develops a taste for them,this might be useful in the future.Do everything slowly and calmly around him,try not to be over stressed (not easy,I know) because he will pick up on this.From what you describe as the high dog density in his foster home,it sounds like he could have always blended into the background.A lot of these dogs have survived by being as 'invisible' as they can.Now he's struggling in full focus,try to take the spotlight off him and just let him be there.
If my experience is anything to go by, he'll be a smart boy and a fast learner.Let him see that you are not placing any expectations on him,that might free him up to learn.
I'm not sure what to say about his toileting,maybe adult incontinence pads (the sort that go on seats etc)would more absorbent than puppy pads and then worry about progressing to outside when he's feeling more relaxed.
Some harnesses are easier than others to slip on.My boy uses a Hunter sled dog type,no fiddling around with passing his legs through but there are people on here who are far more knowledgeable in this area than I am.Be careful thought,I doubled up with a slip lead for ages because I've seen Maci get out of a harness that I thought Houdini would have struggled with when he felt he needed to.
My little dog,Maci,has been here nearly 7years now.It hasn't always been easy but it really has been worthwhile.He is an amazing little dog,a total star.
Take deep breaths, smile and take it slow.You'll become a hero to Hero one day.


----------

